# Best video encode for BluRay?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So I'm getting back into doing videos particularly weddings (been doing them since the early 90s) but I took a break after my first wife passed away. I have a good Panasonic 3chip HD video camera that does 1080p 60 and a go pro along with video editing software. So my question is after the edit is done what is the best encode I should use to burn to bluray? AVI, Mpeg4 others???


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

No idea what's best, but from my limited experience MPEG-4 AVC looks good.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

fusseli said:


> MPEG-4 AVC looks good.


Yeah, thats an option. The challange is to keep the file size down as the 50gb and 100gb Bluray R blanks are still really pricey. the 25gb blanks are decent at about $5 a disk but the 100GB blanks are in the $40 each range still :spend:

The other thing is Im not even sure if my bluray burner will do the multi layer bluray blanks?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

No idea. Good luck! 

I never bought a BD let alone a BDR/burner. Never needed to.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Is it bad to have the wedding on more than 1 disc?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Tonto said:


> Is it bad to have the wedding on more than 1 disc?


Other than the disc's not fitting in one case properly no, not really I found a seller on Amazon from Japan that has alot of positive reviews who has the Verbatim 50gb blanks for $2 a disk so Ive gone and bought 50 of them.


----------

